# TSH .9 but still hypo!!!



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

Over the 6 weeks or so I have been on thyroxine, starting on 50mg and working up to 100mg. I had all the typical symptoms (except weight gain). TSH was originally at 4.8, ultrasound showed three nodules in thyriod. My T3 and T4 were in normal range.

I just found out my TSH has gone way down to .9! I am improved on what I was but I still have symptoms! Fatigue being the biggest. I need at least 10 hours a night and an hour or so during the day!! I am yawning by 9am. I still get headaches and my thyroid aches at times. Doc said T3 and T4 looked good (last labs showed T4 getting up into the top third of range.

I'm at a loss as to what to think! I have goodish days and some terrible days  so sick of it and understandably the doc thinks everything is where it should be.

Any thought? I was wondering if maybe my TSH has gotten to low??

Thank you!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Doc said T3 and T4 looked good (last labs showed T4 getting up into the top third of range.


Doc said... 
- please be sure to get the actual copies of your lab results and see for yourself what was run and where exactly in the range you fall.

Free T-4 and Free T-4 are the labs you need run - not T-3 and T-4 which can be very different from the free's

You need to ignore TSH when on replacement medications and only dose by your Free numbers.

If you took your replacement before your test that could also skew your numbers or it could also be stimulating or blocking antibodies which again directs dosing to your Free numbers.


----------



## Exiledmoths (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know a terrible lot about hypothyroidism but that is much closer to being hyperthyroid with the dose of medication you are on. Hyperthyroidism can make you exhausted as well so it could be the dose is just a little high. I am hyper (untreated for a long time) and can sleep 16-18 hours a day. It scares me when I do it but it happens.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> You need to ignore TSH when on replacement medications and only dose by your Free numbers.


Cant emphasize this enough.

Also, are you saying that in six short weeks you increased you dose from 50 to 100mcgs? The normal protocol is to wait six weeks in between dosage changes. Making changes before that six week mark can really make dosing decisions difficult because you won't get numbers that accurately reflect that dose.

Tell us more about the nodules.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with what the other members have said. The only thing I would add is that you need to give your body time to adjust. Sometimes, the way we feel lags behind what our labs show.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lola.b said:


> Over the 6 weeks or so I have been on thyroxine, starting on 50mg and working up to 100mg. I had all the typical symptoms (except weight gain). TSH was originally at 4.8, ultrasound showed three nodules in thyriod. My T3 and T4 were in normal range.
> 
> I just found out my TSH has gone way down to .9! I am improved on what I was but I still have symptoms! Fatigue being the biggest. I need at least 10 hours a night and an hour or so during the day!! I am yawning by 9am. I still get headaches and my thyroid aches at times. Doc said T3 and T4 looked good (last labs showed T4 getting up into the top third of range.
> 
> ...




At this point, it is essential to get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

And can you furnish more information about the nodules, Please? If your thyroid hurts, there may be more to this than one would assume.

Also, most of us with autoimmune disease have low ferritin so please have that checked and while we are on the subject; has your doctor test you for antibodies indigenous to the thyroid?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your wonderful replies!

Some more info..

Free T4 July: 14.5 (8.2-22)
August: 16.9 (8.2 - 22)

It had gone up slightly after being on 50mgs for a couple of weeks.

I don't believe I have ever had a Free T3 done. I am not sure what the Free T4 is from last week but will be phoning today to ask.

Yes, in around 6 weeks I have gone from 50mgs to 100mgs and I'm only very slight.

Anti-Tg 64 (<116)
Anti-TPO 6 (<35)

Doctor said defiantly not Hashi's due to the results above and prob caused by virus.

Thyroid Scan results
Size is 4cc and 2cc (normal) Mildly heterogenous. 2 small nodules measuring 6mm and 4mm. Tiny left lower pole cyst. Gland is minimally hypervascular. Prominent lymph nodes in the anterior neck, not pathologically enlarged.

Doctor has said won't need to rescan my thyroid in the future?

I have days where my gland aches, and feels 'funny' on one side when I swallow, this has only been the past couple of weeks. For the past few days I have had sore enlarged lymph nodes under my arms and in my groin.

Ferritin: 84 (15-200)

I don't know what this one is!
C3 .84 (.90-1.8)

All the other tests appear to be in the normal range.

To be honest I feel like my TSH has dropped to low .9 as of last week although I did do the bloods 3 hours after taking my meds, and I feel very stupid doing so!

Past two nights I have woken up feeling quite warm in the middle of the night, Im not sure if it's because it's getting warmer with spring!

All my other symptoms are back though 

I am at a total loss and feeling very unsure of what to do next, I'm on to doctor 3! Should I just go to another doctor and ask for a referral to a specialist?

Thank you all again, it's so comforting to know there's people out there who understand where you are at and can give knowledgeable advice!


----------



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

One other strange thing I forgot to mention is come evening I have frequent urinantion! It's very strange. It did calm down a bit after I started the meds but now it's back in full force!


----------

